# How much email do -you- get?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 7, 2006)

I use Eudora, and it provides me with stats on how much email I get.
I'm averaging 254 msgs a day, 1,800 per week right now.
Checking my mail servers reject logs, it looks like it's rejecting 10x that amount as spam. I'd say 80% of what comes through is also spam.  

Is email still even useful as a communications tool these days? I wake up and it takes me an hour to just work through it all, even with all the filters and blocks I have in place.


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 7, 2006)

that stinks i guess you shouldent be so popular. lol 
with much respect


----------



## Kacey (Sep 7, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I use Eudora, and it provides me with stats on how much email I get.
> I'm averaging 254 msgs a day, 1,800 per week right now.
> Checking my mail servers reject logs, it looks like it's rejecting 10x that amount as spam. I'd say 80% of what comes through is also spam.


Certainly, I don't get nearly that much - and I have to say that I have a Gmail address, and the Gmail spam filter is quite good, so about 99% is stopped by that, and only about 1 email every couple of months gets put in the spam folder that shouldn't.



Bob Hubbard said:


> Is email still even useful as a communications tool these days? I wake up and it takes me an hour to just work through it all, even with all the filters and blocks I have in place.


It depends, I think.  For work, I love it, because everything is documented and no additional notes are needed.  For home, it depends - especially with people (like my mother) who send trivia or who expect immediate answers and freak out when something prevents me from answering immediately... and do people really think some of the stuff they're passing on is funny, or are they just passing it on automatically?


----------



## matt.m (Sep 7, 2006)

I average about 20 emails a day.  That is a rough estimate though.  Some days higher than others of course.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

I am guessing that I average around 30 to 40 a day with 5 to 10 being mindless or nonworthy of a reply.  10 to 15 being straight IRT sales or questions and probably around 5 or 10 being personal friends.  I can manage but your numbers are just staggering Bob!


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 7, 2006)

i know how you feel       *Welcome, adam! *







 You have *9404 unread messages*


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 8, 2006)

Work e-mail: Probably about 10-20 each day, although half of that are well-engineered spam messages that get through the Spam Assassin filters.  

Yahoo e-mail for Martialtalk: About 3-5 a day.  

I wouldn't shed a tear if the hacker who hijacked people's computers to act as spam SMTP tools, ended up like the big spammer in Russia did.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob I recieve about 300 a day and another 400 in spam man that is too much.
Terry


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 8, 2006)

I have nearly 10 different email accounts, I don't have a clue how much junk email I get, just I know it is WAY TOO MUCH!  I do more deleting than anything.  Sometimes I laugh at some of the attempts to get me to click on the paypal and ebay crap so they can grab my info.  It just gets annoying after the first 2 seconds.


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Sometimes I laugh at some of the attempts to get me to click on the paypal and ebay crap so they can grab my info. It just gets annoying after the first 2 seconds.


 
That stuff is pretty funny...


----------

